
How To Temporarily Silence Followers in Your Twitter Feed - DanielRibeiro
http://www.maclife.com/article/howtos/how_temporarily_silence_followers_your_twitter_feed
======
pascal_cuoq
How am I supposed to take seriously an article that confuses "follower" and
"followee"?

